# All about Ilyasova Ilyasova



## narek

Both the Journal-Times and JOurnal-Sentinel have feature stories on Ilyasova this morning.



> And there was the matter of the language, too. Ilyasova spoke very little English, which made it difficult to communicate with his teammates and coaches.
> 
> Take a look at Ilyasova - the 36th overall pick - one year later, and the difference is dramatic. He has put 20 to 25 pounds on his 6-foot-9 frame, weighing in around 230 pounds.
> 
> He seems more comfortable with his teammates. And he is speaking English with greater confidence, thanks to tutoring he received throughout last year, both when he was in Milwaukee and during his stint with the Tulsa 66ers of the NBA Development League.
> 
> "From a year ago today he has made great strides in his physical strength and his confidence, his understanding of the NBA game and his understanding of the English language," Bucks coach Terry Stotts said.
> 
> Ilyasova, at age 19, should get his long anticipated chance to play in an NBA regular season game within a few weeks. Injuries to center Andrew Bogut and small forward Bobby Simmons have left the Bucks thin in the frontcourt, and Ilyasova could be used in a reserve role at either power forward or small forward.


Turkish teenager Ilyasova makes progress  



> Ilyasova admitted the communication barrier hindered his development as a player in training camp last year.
> 
> "I can't understand him (Stotts) and he can't understand me; it was hard,'' Ilyasova said. "But I took English classes and I speak better now. I went four or five days a week, two hours a day.''
> And he also got help from his girlfriend, Julia, whom he met in Milwaukee last year. Julia, a native of Belarus, has lived in Milwaukee the last 10 years.
> While Ilyasova learns new words in English every day, there is one word that he likes to hear the most.
> 
> "Steak,'' Ilyasova said smiling. "That's my favorite word. I like steak. We don't have steak in Turkey. I like filet mignon the best.''
> 
> Living in Milwaukee, Ilyasova won't have a shortage of steak houses to frequent. And, if this training camp is an accurate barometer, he'll be living in Milwaukee for years to come.
> "At this stage of his career, he needs to get better,'' Stotts said. "And he's done that.''


Bucks' Ilyasova shows promise


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Ilyasova... I've seen glimpses that look promising... what is your take on the kid. Will he ever become a regular starter? How will his minutes look this season?


----------



## narek

Kapitalistsvin said:


> Ilyasova... I've seen glimpses that look promising... what is your take on the kid. Will he ever become a regular starter? How will his minutes look this season?


I haven't seen him play - the pre-season games weren't televised and he only got in a minute during the Pistons game. But with Simmons out, I'd expect he'll end up getting some minutes eventually.


----------



## whiterhino

He's a keeper and was a great 2nd round pick by the Bucks, kid will be very good in a couple years.


----------



## Waukee

I saw him the other night, he just looked so much stronger. He still has a lot to do but I like the pick.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

So Villa is out for more than a month... will Ilyasova step it up?


----------



## narek

Kapitalistsvin said:


> So Villa is out for more than a month... will Ilyasova step it up?


That's a good question. 

Skinner as a replacement for CV doesn't thrill me, so I'd love it if Ilyasova would get a chance and show he's the real deal. And the other rookie - Damir Markota - I'd like to see him some, too. The Bucks never televise pre-season games, so I've never had a chance to see Markota play. Ersan looked decent in his minutes against Atlanta the other day.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

So the minutes will be a mess untill someone steps up... or returns?


----------



## narek

Kapitalistsvin said:


> So the minutes will be a mess untill someone steps up... or returns?


Yep.

They could play Patterson at the PF position, but that's a stretch. CV and Bogut were playing well together, and CV's offensive skills are badly needed. The bench scoring has been an issue and now it becomes more of an issue.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

So what is the status of Ily now he had a run in the starting linup. I haven't seen any of the recent games, but statswise and from the recaps I'm not that impressed...


----------



## narek

Kapitalistsvin said:


> So what is the status of Ily now he had a run in the starting linup. I haven't seen any of the recent games, but statswise and from the recaps I'm not that impressed...


He's shown his young and inexperienced, but has promise. He's not necessarily on the court at the right times.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

OK, sounds a lot like my impression. He doesn't look like he's just about to explode. But at least he seem to be able to mimic an nba player. Did he show glimpses of star potential, or at least just starter potential? As I see it, the SF position (and PG) is the weakest part of the team down the road.

Does Ily look like he could become a defensive beast? He has to, as he is sopposed to play next to Redd.


----------



## narek

Kapitalistsvin said:


> OK, sounds a lot like my impression. He doesn't look like he's just about to explode. But at least he seem to be able to mimic an nba player. Did he show glimpses of star potential, or at least just starter potential? As I see it, the SF position (and PG) is the weakest part of the team down the road.
> 
> Does Ily look like he could become a defensive beast? He has to, as he is sopposed to play next to Redd.


Since the Bucks as a whole don't play defense very well, that's hard to say. He is playing with Ruben Patterson, who can play defense, so maybe he'll pick something up.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

narek said:


> Since the Bucks as a whole don't play defense very well, that's hard to say. He is playing with Ruben Patterson, who can play defense, so maybe he'll pick something up.


Good point... sure hope so. The scouting profile of Ily comming into the league sounded very interesting, like a guy who could explode. Just having him on my radar for now...


----------

